
In 2017, only 17% of startups have a female founder - petergatsby
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/19/in-2017-only-17-of-startups-have-a-female-founder/
======
iamdave
I apologize if this comes off as 'mansplaining', but I ask this with genuine
curiosity:

Is the "only" a necessary qualifier in this? 17% is an impressive and laudable
number; notwithstanding the plateau effect of recent years. Nearly a third of
startup founders are women? That's a cool number I honestly would not have
known about otherwise and to be genuine, never really even gave thought about.

